# Alt coupe - Want fog lights to come on when parking lights do



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

Have a 2009 3.5 se altima coupe. with auto headlights.

plans are to change the fog lights to hid kit. Want to change it to when you turn on parking lights the fog lights come on.
or basically have a separate switch to control when fog lights come on.

How would I go about doing this??

Thanks.


----------



## KeanoSteve (Jul 2, 2011)

Many of the guys at clubfrontier.org have done this as well as the titan forum. I plan on doing it myself, but just haven't gotten around to if. I'm sure it would work about the same. Hit up clubfrontier with a search and I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for.


----------

